# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] Casio annonce un écran LCD impressionant

## Doc TB

Je vous parlais hier de la définition élevée du prochain écran Dell qui s’élevait à 1550 pixel par cm². Celle-ci fait toutefois pale figure par rapport au nouvel écran de 2 pouces (5.08 cm) annoncé par Casio pour équiper des téléphones portables et autres appareils photos numériques. En effet, cet écran a-Si TFT (amorphous silicon thin-film transistor, si vous voulez tout savoir) offre une résolution de 960 x 540 pixels, soit 47000 pixels par cm² ! Cette définition 30x plus haute que sur l’écran de Dell s’accompagne d’un nombre de couleurs affichable élevé (16.7 millions) et d’un angle de vision très correct de 160 degrés, horizontalement et verticalement. Pour bien mesurer le progrès, il sera possible de réaliser des écrans Full HD (1920x1080) de seulement 4 pouces (10 cm) de diagonale avec cette technologie.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## tenshu

Impressive!

----------


## sissi

Par contre, les batteries vont elles aimer?

----------


## zabuza

La résolution est impressionnante, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi un tel besoin d'une "pure résolution de la mort". Avec une résolution plus faible mais adapté, on arrive déjà à un haut niveau de qualité, l'écran est séduisant..
Après, l'HTC Touch sera en 852x480px

----------


## Sim's

Faudra m'expliquer l'intérêt d'avoir une résolution de folie sur un écran aussi petit

----------


## Alexor

sans doute pour les appareils photos ca permettra de proposer des ecran permettant de mieux rendre la photo qu'on vient de prendre

ce genre de chose.

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Des caractères plus net et plus lisible plutôt. Pour les photos on aura une différence, mais elle deviendra vite non signifiante. Des écrans à 300dpi serait déjà un bon départ, au lieu des 92 actuels !

----------


## sciopath

> Faudra m'expliquer l'intérêt d'avoir une résolution de folie sur un écran aussi petit


Aucune idée, mais la réciproque à ta phrase peut aussi s'appliquer.

Par contre, si on fait des progrès sur les petites dalles, dans le futur on peut imager ça sur les grandes ( et méga résolution de folie = fin de l'interpolation dégueux des LCD = retour du choix de la résolution ).

----------


## Alexor

de toute facon ce genre de progres est toujours utile

sinon on serait toujours avec des cathodiques en 800*600

----------


## dredd

Peut-être aussi pour les lunette home cinémas (je ne connais pas le terme exacte).

----------


## Alexor

ah oui tiens pas con ca.
ou encore avoir des ecrans 3D avec des pixels oriente pour chaque oeil plutot que les technique de clipping avec des lunettes, le genre d'ecran qui demande une tres grande densite de pixel.

----------


## _Uriel_

C'est clair que l'application lunettes vidéo devient super intéressante avec ce genre d'écran.
Actuellement, on peine à trouver des lunettes videos dont la résolution dépasse les 1024*768. Avec des écrans pareils, le Full HD est envisageable, et ça c'est la classe.
Par contre, ça va sévèrement tabasser niveau prix. A moins qu'un constructeur de téléphones mobiles décide d'en faire son dada, ce qui fera sans doute baisser les couts.

----------

